# It's finally done !!



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been working on this thing for a while now and I finally finished it today. This will go in my smoking room when we finish the basement of the new house.

This is the third one I have done and this was in by far the largest. The other ones I did didnt take too long. This one took forever. I wish I had paid attention to just how many hours but I think it turned out well.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks great!I thought about doing 1 & hanging it in my office.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

very sweet!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very well done man !! that looks rad


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You put alot of work into that..good job!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Fantastic job!!!
It looks like it might have been a very enjoyable project too!!!
How many bands???


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks great! I was wondering also how many bands?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> Fantastic job!!!
> It looks like it might have been a very enjoyable project too!!!
> How many bands???


Wow, I have no idea. I only duplicated probably 10 bands. The rest are all different. Maybe we should do a wheres Waldo contest.


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Good Work.


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

That is awesome! 
I want to get started on one. My question is what glue or adhesive do you recommend? 
I am afraid that the basic Elmers will dry out, or maybe I'm wrong.

Thanks in advance


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great artwork!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I use moge podge


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks great, I did the same to my fridge-a-door


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

dartfrog said:


> That is awesome!
> I want to get started on one. My question is what glue or adhesive do you recommend?
> I am afraid that the basic Elmers will dry out, or maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Use a glue stick. Elmers glue is too wet and will cause the bands to get wet. The glue stick works perfectly.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow thats Nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Job! Feel free to send me one


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's friggin awesome!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

You did a great job, it is very nice.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Jon, that is an awesome piece of art. Probably what's coolest about it is it represents 100s...maybe 1000s of hours of rest, relaxation and good cigars.

I'm working on one myself, but based on all the interest your piece has generated I think I'll put mine on hold and contract out to do these for the guys here on the board. Here's the catch.....FREE OF CHARGE!!! Just send me the cigars that you want represented on the collage and I'll send your piece to you in...oh say......about 10 months. Go ahead guys...start lining up.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

WarHorse said:


> Jon, that is an awesome piece of art. Probably what's coolest about it is it represents 100s...maybe 1000s of hours of rest, relaxation and good cigars.
> 
> I'm working on one myself, but based on all the interest your piece has generated I think I'll put mine on hold and contract out to do these for the guys here on the board. Here's the catch.....FREE OF CHARGE!!! Just send me the cigars that you want represented on the collage and I'll send your piece to you in...oh say......about 10 months. Go ahead guys...start lining up.


About the same as most taxidermist's...but better benefits!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

amazing...i am actually saving all my labels to hopefully do something of the same extent..


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!! I've been planning to do the same thing... Someday.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice. I guess i need to get started on one. I have been saving bands for quiet awhile...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That is a thing of beauty


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice work! I've been saving bands myself for awhile now and I've been planning on doing something exactly like that


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

looks pretty sweet nice job man.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Cool I have been wanting to do something like that with all the bands I have been saving!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very neat


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

wicked cooL!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice job - looks great!


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

that looks awesome - looks cool!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

That's a beautiful piece of art there. Looks nice.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Cool stuff there!!!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

thats awesome. I used to collect all my bands and then I stopped cuz i didnt know what i was going to do with them. I wish i would have thought of this earlier, thats like six months worth of bands down the drain.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome piece of work... I've been saving my bands too, maybe will do something like this one day... or maybe I'll just get a bar for the mancave I want to build, and have a sheet of glass or plexiglass on top, so I can slide all the bands under it and have an ever-changing bar counter mosaic


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Now I know what to do with the bags of them that I have.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That looks awesome. I can't wait until I have enough bands to do something like this.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks great. I need more wall space for that kind of thing. My wife has all kinds of family photos on the wall. PFFT


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks great nice work


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job! You make me want to make another.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

very cool stuff


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

That looks great!

Question: did you wait until you had all the bands and then start on it, or did you paste the bands on after you smoked each cigar? In other words, was this a project that happened each time you smoked a cigar or did you amass a large number of bands first?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Vic81 said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Question: did you wait until you had all the bands and then start on it, or did you paste the bands on after you smoked each cigar? In other words, was this a project that happened each time you smoked a cigar or did you amass a large number of bands first?


I saved up the bands for a while and then did it. I tried to make it so certain color bands were not all bunched up and were spread out. I laid all the bands out on the couch while I was doing it to see where bands would fit well.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

That's awesome dude, do you mind if i steal that idea?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

marquelcg said:


> That's awesome dude, do you mind if i steal that idea?


I can be paid in cigars for the rights 

Kidding of course. Just post pictures when it's done.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Beautiful Jon, simply beautiful.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

awesome job. i want one.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nicely doen indeed. Looks like about two weeks of smokes...:arghhhh:


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

a glue stick and what do you use for the board to stick them on ? sorrry for the stupid questions but I'm not artistically inclined but that looks great and nice frame


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

dinoa2 said:


> a glue stick and what do you use for the board to stick them on ? sorrry for the stupid questions but I'm not artistically inclined but that looks great and nice frame


I just used poster board. I marked the middle of the board and started from there. I would also suggest drawing horizontal lines in pencil so you dont start putting the bands on crooked. If you notice in mine the bottom bands kind of tail off to the bottom right.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks really cool!
great job you did


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

That is cool! What a cool idea.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very well done man!! Thats realy cool!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice art. Well done.


----------

